
What About (Microsoft) Bob? (2018) - ecliptik
http://techgenix.com/what-about-microsoft-bob/
======
bediger4000
"Microsoft Bob was an attempt to make Windows easier for beginners to use"
"Microsoft Bob was an attempt at making it easy for a total novice to use a
computer..."

That might have been a decent idea in 1995. In 2020, 25 years later, where at
least minor skill in Windows use is a de facto requirement of employment in
most jobs, I kind of think that hand-holding and mapping-from-reality-to-
computer metaphors are a much worse ideas. Unless the underlying OS changes to
fit the utterly simplistic metaphor, there's going to be weird problems - like
when Windows consistently leaves off "exe" file extensions getting people used
to just double clicking an icon to open it, and phishers send an executable
named "hotgirl.jpg.exe".

Unfortunately, this article doesn't seem to describe a radical simplification
of Windows into a consumer appliance. It just pushes the (somewhat
unconvincing) idea that everyone needs a 3-D interface with physical metaphors
to effectively use the computer they've already got.

